# My new Canon 60D review



## Wheels47130 (Oct 2, 2010)

I've had it now for just over a week. I wanted to get a good feel with it bofore I did the review. Overall I would give it a 4 out 5. I do really like it. I do admit first that I am in a wheelchair. I often get stuck with railings that block my view to shoot from the chair. That is why I just had to get the 60D right away. The flip out screen works great. I can hold the camera above my head and flip the screen down and see what I'm shooting, even with the 2/3rds grid on it. I also love the resolution. The 18 Megs look great even blown up. I no longer have to upsize for Alamy submissions. I did get the kit since that was all that was available. I'm actually glad. The 18-135 IS lense is really good. My other lenses are LS but it adds to my collection. 
    The thing that bugs methe most is it shots RAW files as CR2 files which doesn't work with CS4. I hope they get a fix for that! The camera body is a bit smaller but not that much. The plastic body is ok. I think it will show light scrathes more.  Also the Remote switch is different. It takes a pin instead of the normal Canon remote. The new battery seems very good. It hold a charge well. 
    I haven't used the video yet. I see it as an add-on. I take pictures, I don't make movies 
    I do really like the camera. The screen can also flip backwards into the camera to protect it. 
Here are a couple of shots from it. If you have a question fell free to ask me.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool shots, and thanks for the review.  For a point of reference, what camera were you using before, and how does the feel of that one, compare to the feel/ergonomics on the 60D?  



> The thing that bugs me the most is it shots RAW files as CR2 files which doesn't work with CS4. I hope they get a fix for that!


This happens after every new camera release.  It always takes a while for Adobe to 'catch up' to the new camera models.  I hope you will be OK with CS4, as it's only one generation old.  They might not offer an update that is compatible with CS2 or CS3 etc.  

Of course, your camera will have come with Canon DPP, which will open the RAW files, and you should be able to use the free Adobe DNG converter, to convert them from CR2 to DNG, which will be compatible with Photoshop.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG that 1st pic looks so dangerous lol.

Nice shots, and grats on the new camera btw. :thumbup:


----------



## Merlin_AZ (Oct 4, 2010)

camera raw | Adobe Photoshop CS5
Adobe Camera Raw 6.2 includes the 60D.
I'm not sure whether it will work with CS4, though.


----------



## Wheels47130 (Oct 4, 2010)

My other camera is the Canon 40D. 
I was out getting the shot of the retail area by the river and parked near one of the Halifax river parks. I just kept hearing the motorcycles so went over and just happened upon this stunt show. They let me inside the gates to take photos. That is why I love my LS 28-300 lens. When people see that black camera and a nice big ivory lens though know you are a serious photog and usually let you in places. :lmao:


----------



## Sachphotography (Oct 4, 2010)

IF you cant get it work download Adobe DNG converter. It will convert all raw file to DNG files. Basically an adobe format. I had to do this when I upgraded to a D300


----------



## gagey (Oct 5, 2010)

Those are really cool shots!


----------



## candin (Apr 5, 2011)

So my friend just got a 60D, he bought a Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens and he loves it. I don't know anything about cameras and I wanted to buy him a lens that he will enjoy as much as that sigma one. What would be a good lens to buy for him... one that isnt too expensive..


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 5, 2011)

The first shot looks like what clowns will do on a horse back....

Not sure which lens you are using, but I think the shots will look better with shallower depth of field. Right not, the background is a bit distracting.


----------

